# Best powerd settings for laptop?



## romanaOne (Jun 28, 2015)

Scrolling a Firefox long page or running the undemanding "Gnome Footprint" screensaver gets my fans blowing in FreeBSD but not in Linux. 


I have set `powerd` to adaptive in rc.conf (but I think that is the default setting anyway?). Tried minimum and things were painfully slow. In Linux, I have /sys/blah/blah/scaling_driver set to intel_pstate and /sys/blah/blah/scaling_governor set to  powersave. The system idles at 800MHz but quickly throttles up to 1-3.5GHz. Things are very quiet and there is no big fan activity unless I really throw something heavy at the CPU like emulating nintendo gamecube. Before updating to the latest kernel and the intel_pstate, ondemand was giving me annoying hair-trigger fans and higher temps.

Can I duplicate this in FreeBSD with powerd?


----------

